# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  CAT success rate

## Reverie Phantom

Anyone give the CAT method a try a get good results?

----------


## pointofbeing

I can't even find info on this technique at all, what does the c the a and the t stand for? I'm honestly intrigued.

----------


## .Val.

It stands for Cycle Adjustment Technique, and involves fiddling with your sleep cycles. There is a tutorial here on dreamviews: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=66151

After many many months of no success at lucid dreaming, I decided to try the CAT method as of about two days ago. Still in the process of adjusting my sleep cycle, but I will let you all know how it goes!

----------


## Mespia

Thanks, I've been wondering about that myself. I posted in the Attaining Lucidity main forum, and got one positive response, but I'd like to know how it works for others. If it works, I'll definitely try it myself.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

I will be giving it a try also. Hopefully we can get some good results and give this method alittle more credibility. It sure sounds easy enough.

----------


## ah19

If you look around at a lot of CAT thread you see that someone says they'll start it but then they never post back. I remember this one really annoying poster who would keep making excuses for why she didn't wake up in the cycle adjustment week and then she would complain about the technique.

----------


## Philosophical

Wow sucks how know one ever posts  back. I would give this method a try but I am still perfecting my WBTB.

----------


## Philosophical

Guys please start helping out here.

----------


## .Val.

Just posted a reply, but it seems to have disappeared. 

Anyway, yes I have been failing miserably at setting up a CAT routine for the last month and a half. It's a lot harder than it sounds, especially for those of us (like me) that have a lot of trouble getting out of bed at a normal-ish time as it is, let alone an hour and a half early.

I've got a lot of excuses, but excuses don't really get you very far in life. So there seems to be a bit of interest in CAT and how it works, but not a whole lot of people doing it; so I'm going to rededicate myself to working on this and seeing how it works out.

----------


## AURON

The following information is just based on weird sleep pattern I decided to play around with. It all started out when I was going to bed around 0600.  I decided to keep trying to stay up a little later until I would start going to sleep at a decent time.  Instead of following through with that, I started going to bed around 1500 sleeping for about four hours, and then waking up after four more hours (2300).  Depending on how I felt after that, I would try for a WBTB. 

Eventually I changed the amount of time I slept before 2300 the time I woke up before that, and sometimes the amount of time I stayed up for.  I wish I would have recorded what times i was going to bed and what times I was waking up, all I have to go by is what times I had my last DJ entries...I hope this limited information helps you out.

june 30 dild at 13:12
july 1 dild at 12:02
july 2 dild at 12:57
july 3 nonlucid at 13:49
july 4 deild/vild at 13:13
july 5 nonlucid at 16:29
july 7 frags and sp at 01:14
july 8 frag at 13:43
july 9 no recall at 13:29
july 10 dild at 15:25
july 11 nonlucid at 15:25
july 12 DILD and 3 FIlds at 20:18
july 13 DILD at 23:20
july 14 nonlucid at 20:13
july 15 DILD at 11:03
july 16 WILD at 13:23
july 17 nonlucid at 23:18
july 18 nonlucid at 23:25
july 21 dild at 03:45
july 22 3 failed wilds at 5:23
july 23 WILD at 15:40 and wild at 22:46
july 26 nonlucid at 13:49
july 27 nonlucid at 05:42
july 28 WILD and 2VIlds at 05:14
july 29 WILD at 06:51
july 30 non lucid at 11:24

----------


## SimonFlo

Thanks for the info Akono, can we please get some people helping out here?

----------

